# Looking for 20watts CF 6500k spiral bulb?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find one... 

Im looking to upgrade a standard spiral CF 6500k 9w bulb... 4 my nano


Thx in advance..

*edit*


Please move thsi to freshwater forums lol accident.... posting here


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Canadian tire has them around $16 each and so does Home Hardware $16

I didn't find them at Wallmart or Home depot but who knows.

Good luck, they are pretty big and bright as the sun. will fit standard light socket but big module on the end


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

check home depot i bought one for 10bucks for 2 bulbs, in the day light section.. not sure if its 6500k cuz it doesnt say on the box but it make my mushroom bloom in my sump..


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Canadian tire has them around $16 each and so does Home Hardware $16
> 
> I didn't find them at Wallmart or Home depot but who knows.
> 
> Good luck, they are pretty big and bright as the sun. will fit standard light socket but big module on the end


Are you sure?

Hmm I went there I found 23w one but it was not 6500k... 

I will keep looking....though


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

home depot has them. philips cfl energysaver spiral bulb in 23watt. look for the type that reads *daylight* because they offer three types; soft white is i think 2600k, bright white is 5100k and daylight is 6500k. if you need an indication on kelvin temperature, look at the bottom of the box it will read *ES 23W 6500K*. Also reads 6500K on each bulb at the base as well if you need extra assurance.

home depot has the best price at the moment; 4 pack 23watt bulbs for $10.99.

**EDIT** I don't know if it will work on these bulbs because I bought my bulbs AFTER I knew about this program (this ontario green initiative have sent out coupon books to every household in Ontario) but you can go on saveonenergy.ca (ontario website) that has printable coupons to save you $3.00 on multipacks of 4 or more CFL bulbs. Only catch is the CFL bulbs have to be Energy Star qualified, and I didn't know to ask if the ones I described above were Energy Star qualified and eligible for the savings. It's worth a try. It might be in your best interest to try and use this coupon as it could save you a couple bucks!

Cheers


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Hmm I went there I found 23w one but it was not 6500k...
> 
> I will keep looking....though


They are not easy to find. The big ones you are looking for but they are out there, or were. I haven`t looked for one in almost a year. I bought mine for my back door security motion detector and man it was like a search light. I am not sure if they would be useful in your aquarium


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

They are easy to find at Home Depot as already mentioned above. The sweet spot in CFL is the 13 watt, which sells for $10 for 6 at HD. Right now the coupons can be used to reduce the price even more.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input will try home depot, and canadiantire again at a different location.

Coupons yay.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought a back of two from HD .. they are 13W Phillips 6500K. I'm sure there were 26W ones as well, but I've not looked for quite some time.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

IME, 11w and 13w will fit where a 9w will, but 23w is a problem -- the spiral is just enough wider that you can't screw it in properly. So you might want to take your fixture with you, if convenient, to make sure the bulb will fit. Btw, I like the color of the 'bright whites' better than the 'daylights', which are too blue for my taste, but that's personal preference. Both will grow plants well. 'Bright white' has the same color temp as the 'sunlight' fluorescent tubes, IIRC.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

bae said:


> IME, 11w and 13w will fit where a 9w will, but 23w is a problem -- the spiral is just enough wider that you can't screw it in properly. So you might want to take your fixture with you, if convenient, to make sure the bulb will fit. Btw, I like the color of the 'bright whites' better than the 'daylights', which are too blue for my taste, but that's personal preference. Both will grow plants well. 'Bright white' has the same color temp as the 'sunlight' fluorescent tubes, IIRC.


Hey guys thanks for all your help!

I found a 6500k 23w medium base ( fits my lamp ) at home depot newmarket 

Woot!!!!


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

i know you mentioned somewhere that this is for a freshwater tank and that's fine, but i just wanted to throw this info out there for any salties that may read it. i upgraded my light over a refugium from a 13w daylight to a 26w and growth has EXPLODED to the point where it's sorta tough to keep up with. the caulerpa i kept sparingly has nearly tripled within a few days and my water parameters aren't that bad either. didn't think the extra light would give me such a boost but i was really surprized the amounts i was pulling out per day. makes me wonder what a 40w 6500k cfl bulb can do........ 

there are two types of macroalgaes in my stand-alone refugium; caulerpa and chaetomorpha and the caulerpa seems to have taken over and stunted the chaeto growth significantly. i guess the flow was the biggest factor involved because chaeto likes more flow whereas caulerpa can handle lesser flow and still take off. as always, the caulerpa takes root in rocks and sand and blows up from there.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

When buying CFLs check the actual color temp of the bulb as sometimes the naming can be misleading. The Philips Bright White is 5000K and the similarly named Sylvania is around 3000K.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

BillD said:


> When buying CFLs check the actual color temp of the bulb as sometimes the naming can be misleading. The Philips Bright White is 5000K and the similarly named Sylvania is around 3000K.


Thanks, Bill. I didn't know that. Here I thought I was being helpful by using English instead of Science, and it turned out I was using Marketing instead of Science.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

a little diagram is usually on the back of the packaging which indicates what color temp. it is, in case you may be wondering where it would say.


----------

